
Australia Has Slower Internet Than Kenya, Russia and Hungary - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-03/digital-doom-threatens-australia-where-internet-speeds-lag-kenya
======
Haydos585x2
So disappointing. It's amazing that we can have a government claiming that
innovation and a space agency will be our future when they just want to lie to
us about the NBN and it's being a failed project. One of the largest and most
important infrastructure projects in Australia that got gutted because Tony
Abbott is a wanker. I really hope the LNP split and Tony joins Cory's
conservatives. Telstra and the LNP have lost me forever because of this. I
really believe that they have betrayed the country.

